# VR6 3.2 to VR6 3.6 swap



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I stumbled on this Eurospec 3.6 upgrade. They are a bit pricey especially considering what you could get with FI at the same price, but they offer an option with a 3.6 lower block married to a 3.2 head and pretuned ecu that is supposed to offer another 50HP and more torque. These are supposed to be able to drop right into our cars. Anyone ever looked into this?

_Eurospec 3.6L VR6 ENGINE CONVERSIONS
__Available in two configurations: 2.8 liter to 3.6 liter and 3.2 liter to 3.6 liter. Each conversion consists of a 3.6 liter short block mated to either a 2.8 or 3.2 cylinder head and a preflashed ECU for a truly plug and play installation. These long blocks will bolt to all of the standard intake and exhaust systems for the particular application.

_


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

my friend did that conversion with his vr6 24v jetta to a 3.6. He has spent a lot of time and a lot of headaches. He was telling me to do this conversion too but don't have the money.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ouch, you weren't kidding about the price. I would definitely do FI for that money


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

An intake manifold swap from a Porsche Cayenne might be kind of fun though.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

This guy from the MkIV R32 forums is doing this, but he's going FI as well:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5909725-Doing-it-right!-The-Arrrrr-Saga

Although I think he got burnt out on it; he hasn't made any updates in a while. 

IMO, 0.4 litres of displacement isn't worth the cost..... especially with the FI options out there. It's not the 80's.... 50 hp isn't the bump it used to be.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

ceese said:


> An intake manifold swap from a Porsche Cayenne might be kind of fun though.


This would be cool, except you'd have to change the valve cover since our oil cover is located on the other side.


----------



## fury583867 (Jan 14, 2006)

any positive results from the Porsche intake conversion?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

That manifold looks purdy


----------

